# 10 Best Actors of 2019: NYT



## cgw (Dec 10, 2019)

Truly great images that show how the idea of Hollywood glamour is forever changing:

The Best Actors of 2019


----------



## Derrel (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## jbuenavides (Dec 10, 2019)

Each is different from each other, I agree with the list that NYTimes created.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 11, 2019)

I don't know a thing about acting but those images show a couple things. Sharpness and bokeh are not always necessary


----------

